# Fish ohio's !! Slab crappie



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not too bad for fishing for only 45 minutes at an undisclosed lake  BTW anybody who knows this lake and who has a keen eye will be able to tell from the pics ! All were nice...3 were fish ohio's.

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

O ya and on a random rant...u know what really grinds my gears (in my Peter Griffin voice...lol)...when ppl aren't doing any good in their spot and then they see you catching slab after slab and then wanna run to where your fishing when you catch one and take your line out of the water to un-hook the fish or drop down directly next to you when your line is still in the water! OMG I hate that and it really makes me want to slap someone! That happened to me tonight and we got tangled up and the guy looks at me all crazy when I curse him out! Who does that? I mean really. Ok I'm done, just had to vent and let off a little steam. The moral of the story is....we are all fellow fisherman so please let's all have common courtesy and a little fishing etiquette and respect our fellow fishermans space. Ok I'm done...thanks for reading my random rant 

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Crappieman420 said:


> O ya and on a random rant...u know what really grinds my gears (in my Peter Griffin voice...lol)...when ppl aren't doing any good in their spot and then they see you catching slab after slab and then wanna run to where your fishing when you catch one and take your line out of the water to un-hook the fish or drop down directly next to you when your line is still in the water! OMG I hate that and it really makes me want to slap someone! That happened to me tonight and we got tangled up and the guy looks at me all crazy when I curse him out! Who does that? I mean really. Ok I'm done, just had to vent and let off a little steam. The moral of the story is....we are all fellow fisherman so please let's all have common courtesy and a little fishing etiquette and respect our fellow fishermans space. Ok I'm done...thanks for reading my random rant
> 
> LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


i know what you mean about people dropping in on the spot. the other day i was fishing a brush pile from shore, and someone on a boat comes and is literally casting next to me...while having access to the whole lake. Soon as he started throwing all his lines in it slowed down til he left. imagine that. On a brighter note,I had similar luck this weekend, i love getting into the meaty fish instead of sorting through 10 before getting one worth keeping. Tight lines


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya man its ridiculous! Especially in your case with the guy on the boat. Like you said he has the entire lake to roam. He must have saw you landing fish and tried to come and steal your thunder. Ha, that's what he gets though, they wouldn't bite for him! Bet he felt stupid....we would be dead wrong to just grab someone's line and cut it right? Anyway nice to hear you had some luck as well. This is the first time I've been out since the weather starting getting cold. I honestly didn't think I would catch anything.

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice catch man! I cant wait to get back out this week to get some more silver slabs!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im sure theres not a fisherman out there that hasnt had someone get way to close to them while fishing. Last yr while on my boat a group of amishman saw me land a walleye. They set up a drift and drifted into about 20 ft of my boat. I got alittle heated but thought they would move. It wasnt till they got to 15 ft that the guy in the middle picked up an anchor. Before that anchor hit the water I was on the bow of my boat flipping out. They left in a pretty quick hurry. It burns me that people think if they come up to me and start talking to me that its ok to fish right beside me. Nice fish by the way crappieman.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I recognize the spot from the board with the tape measure on it!! Headed out there right now!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome catch dude! i love catching those fish ohio crappie. got two at mosquito a few weeks back


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

How about a boat that gets close, looks to see what color and type of lure you are using
Digs in their tackle box and comes up with a like lure if not the same lure and starts plopping it right where you are fishing?
Is that flagrant or what?
Congrats on the slabs !!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx guys  and ya @ CJ I figured someone would recognize the tape measure and know exactly where I was 

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tatonka said:


> How about a boat that gets close, looks to see what color and type of lure you are using
> Digs in their tackle box and comes up with a like lure if not the same lure and starts plopping it right where you are fishing?
> Is that flagrant or what?
> Congrats on the slabs !!!


Ya that sucks man...there are a lot of disrespectful fishermen out here that needs their license revoked period !!! That's why I didn't give up my spot. I wasn't trying to be an a-hole or anything but if I say exactly where I was there will be 202 ppl there...lol. Also when people drive by me or walk up and ask "doin any good"? The answer is always "nope"...lol...thats why I hate going to Fremont...always getting hung with somebody. It's shoulder to shoulder. But I guess since everyone knows about that wb run can't really complain huh? Especially when everytime I go I come back with a few coolers full of wb 

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fish!!! Haven't been out since the last time I talked to ya. Maybe this weekend. Keep bringing in those chunky ones!


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree with everyone about people getting way too close to the spot you are fishing.....drives me crazy. I mean, for me fishing is a sport and a challenge. If I have found the fish, figured what they want and how they want it, etc. and have been rewarded by getting some of them to bite....then I feel as though I have accomplished something. It just baffles me that someone would then come along and use all of my hard work to catch the same fish from the same spot! I mean if that is all that fishing is to them...then I suggest they get a bucket of water and put some fish in it and sit on their porch and hook em' all day long. On another note, I had a guy literally want to throw fists with me last year because he said that I was too close to his spot......something I would NEVER do. I was in a boat and he was on shore. How close to him was I? Put it this way, I could cast as far as I could towards him..... and he cast as far as he could towards me.....and our lures were AT LEAST 100' from one another. In his defense I believe he was blasted drunk. The point is, how close we get to one another while fishing must be determined by courtesy, commonsense, and sportsmanship.


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats.............


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

This is why I often times drive out of my way to a remote, secluded lake. It may even mean that I catch a few fewer fish than I could somewhere else my public but I fish to get away from it all. The last thing I need is someone getting my blood pressure up when I am trying to relax. Unfortunately common sense and common courtesy are not common practice.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can totally relate to the stealing of fishing spots... Wife and I were on the boat in a cove on Mosquito pulling bass out of the weedbeds during a Monday nighter last season. I had the boat probably 50' - 75' off of shore. I was literally throwing the buzzbait on the bank and working it back to the boat. Some guy sees me pull in a 3 lb LM, ties on a buzzbait, and starts throwing into the same area from shore... then looks at me like I'm interfering with HIS spot. He caught one during the time my wife and I were reeling them in one right after the other... gets mad and storms down the bank to the other end of the cove.

Nice slabs Crappieman!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catches, those crappie might be worth fighting over


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sluggo, were you fishing Nimisila?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Crappieman420, was the guy 7ft. tall and hairy... bigfoot?...LOL them are some nice slabs... I recognize the darkness of mosquito causeway...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Hey Sluggo, that happened at North Reservoir last year, correct? I was on shore walking with my wife and watching the people fish on the concrete pier. You were in a boat. The guy was going to swim out to you. He was drunk. I never laughed so hard in my life. You were not even near the shore fishermen. Can't believe he walked all the way to the other side to confront you. Funniest thing I ever seen.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sluggo said:


> I agree with everyone about people getting way too close to the spot you are fishing.....drives me crazy. I mean, for me fishing is a sport and a challenge. If I have found the fish, figured what they want and how they want it, etc. and have been rewarded by getting some of them to bite....then I feel as though I have accomplished something. It just baffles me that someone would then come along and use all of my hard work to catch the same fish from the same spot! I mean if that is all that fishing is to them...then I suggest they get a bucket of water and put some fish in it and sit on their porch and hook em' all day long. On another note, I had a guy literally want to throw fists with me last year because he said that I was too close to his spot......something I would NEVER do. I was in a boat and he was on shore. How close to him was I? Put it this way, I could cast as far as I could towards him..... and he cast as far as he could towards me.....and our lures were AT LEAST 100' from one another. In his defense I believe he was blasted drunk. The point is, how close we get to one another while fishing must be determined by courtesy, commonsense, and sportsmanship.


Dude, you nailed it.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

GuppyGill.....yep, that was me at North last year! It was absolutely hilarious! When he came around to the other side of the lake and took his shirt off and threatened to swim out to my boat to fight me......I about fell out of my boat laughing. He was drunk or on Oxy or something. Once it became apparent to me that he was out of his mind, I let it go. I went over to shore and talked him down. I figured it wasn't worth having to deal with the court dates and all the drama just because he doesn't know how to hold his boose. What is funny, though, is that he only had about 4 teeth. When he threatened to swim out to my boat to fight me, the thought crossed my mind to tell him, "You swim out here to fight me and you're just gonna end up losing the last 4 teeth you got!" I mean, come on, I got an oar! But then, upon further thought, I figured I would just talk the drunk down, head to another part of the lake and enjoy the rest of my day. I wouldn't have even bothered calming him down except that, given the state he was in, I was concerned that he might get in a fight with one of the other shore anglers when he headed back over there. Given that there were women and children around, I didn't want to send him back there until he was relatively calm. What a day!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

That was funny, everyone fishing there had one heck of a good laugh. It was so funny when he was trying to cast out to you, he couldn't even get near you. He ranted and raved about how big the lake was and why you were there. He kept stating that he was going to swim out to you, some guy on shore was laughing and said to him "your gonna drown". What a character.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I had a run in at north 2 yrs ago with a homeowner that was talking crap just because i was boating past his house. on the other hand I also had a guy unstick my hook from a bush on his shore there too...one never knows...


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

My biggest peeve is when folks on those rented or owned pontoon boats either run between my boat and the bank when I'm fishing shallow at full throttle on Turkeyfoot, or run within 20ft of me at full throttle, and nearly throw me out of the boat. Then look crazy when I yell at them. last year on Turkeyfoot, we almost got run over by a woman driving a pontoon boat while talking on a cellphone, We were waving and yelling at her, and I think she thought that we were saying how hott she was, and waved back at us as she veered away at about 20 feet. 
Boats fishing near me don't bother me too much if I'm crappie fishing, they usually can't duplicate what I'm doing and get skunked and move on. Personally; If im on a school of crappie, I don't mind other boats chiming in, as long as they're courteous, there's often enough to go around for everybody.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice Slabs man! I'm with everyone else. I shore fish and boat fish. I was at Atwood today and I felt bad when I went back under a bridge just because there were a couple people fishin. I always feel the need to say something about me getting in their way. 
A couple weeks ago I had a pontoon at Clendening that would drive straight at me full throttle, then turn sharp and go away from me......3 diff times while I fished 3 diff trees. Within 20-30 ft. I woulda expected it from soem young kids, but no.....the couple looked to be in their 50's.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

crappiecat said:


> Nice Slabs man! I'm with everyone else. I shore fish and boat fish. I was at Atwood today and I felt bad when I went back under a bridge just because there were a couple people fishin. I always feel the need to say something about me getting in their way.
> A couple weeks ago I had a pontoon at Clendening that would drive straight at me full throttle, then turn sharp and go away from me......3 diff times while I fished 3 diff trees. Within 20-30 ft. I woulda expected it from soem young kids, but no.....the couple looked to be in their 50's.


Lol I would threw something at them. That sounds intentional to me. I dunno, I definitely have fishing rage forget road rage...lol ! N thanx !

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------

